# Gervinho: da campione a bidone e da bidone a campione.



## admin (8 Novembre 2015)

Lo strano caso di Gervinho. Negli anni pari un bidone, in quelli dispari un campione. Un giocatore che non conosce vie di mezzo. O becca l'annata giusta, e vince le partite praticamente da solo, o diventa dannoso e deleterio per la propria squadra. 

In estate la Roma ha fatto di tutto per cederlo. Doveva andare in Arabia. E' rimasto forzatamente ed è diventato un giocatore determinante.


----------



## Jino (8 Novembre 2015)

Questo ragazzo spiega perfettamente come la testa sia tutto. Il primo anno aveva voglia di riscatto e s'è visto, grandissima stagione. Lo scorso anno appagato un disastro, tant'è che era finito sul mercato, per orgoglio personale quest'anno s'è rimesso in discussione e il rendimento è sicuramente di alto profilo.

Noi con un certo Ronaldinho ne sappiamo qualcosa, quando ne aveva voglia ci faceva vincere da solo le partite.


----------



## juventino (8 Novembre 2015)

Davvero incredibile. La cosa assurda è che quest'anno il suo rendimento è di molto superiore anche a quello della prima stagione.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (9 Novembre 2015)

Gervinho : + - + - + ..... Conoscendo la nostra dirigenza potrebbero prenderlo per l'anno prossimo e rivenderlo l'anno dopo..............


----------



## kolao95 (9 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Questo ragazzo spiega perfettamente come la testa sia tutto. Il primo anno aveva voglia di riscatto e s'è visto, grandissima stagione. Lo scorso anno appagato un disastro, tant'è che era finito sul mercato, per orgoglio personale quest'anno s'è rimesso in discussione e il rendimento è sicuramente di alto profilo.
> 
> Noi con un certo Ronaldinho ne sappiamo qualcosa, quando ne aveva voglia ci faceva vincere da solo le partite.



L'anno scorso influì tanto il periodo che passò in Coppa d'Africa secondo me.
Quest'anno riesce a esprimersi al meglio perché la Roma è una squadra che, così come nel primo anno di Garcia in cui Gervo ha fatto bene, gioca in verticale e principalmente di rimessa, l'anno scorso invece la squadra giocava un calcio di possesso (possesso sterile sterile sterile, la Roma per creare un'occasione faceva un'enormità di passaggi) e negli spazi stretti Gervinho ovviamente non si trovava bene. Inoltre quest'anno, oltre ad aver imparato a essere più freddo sottoporta, sta incidendo il fatto che gli avversari non devono preoccuparsi solo dell'ivoriano, ma anche di Salah e Dzeko, due ottime armi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Questo ragazzo spiega perfettamente come la testa sia tutto. Il primo anno aveva voglia di riscatto e s'è visto, grandissima stagione. Lo scorso anno appagato un disastro, tant'è che era finito sul mercato, per orgoglio personale quest'anno s'è rimesso in discussione e il rendimento è sicuramente di alto profilo.
> 
> Noi con un certo Ronaldinho ne sappiamo qualcosa, quando ne aveva voglia ci faceva vincere da solo le partite.



ricorda più robinho come giocatore


----------



## Jino (10 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ricorda più robinho come giocatore



Ma non c'entra il valore del giocatore, parlo chiaramente della tipologia. Va bene Robinho, come va bene Ronaldinho, come Cassano, come Balotelli. Cioè gente che gioca solo quando è ispirata e c'ha voglia.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma non c'entra il valore del giocatore, parlo chiaramente della tipologia. Va bene Robinho, come va bene Ronaldinho, come Cassano, come Balotelli. Cioè gente che gioca solo quando è ispirata e c'ha voglia.



va beh quello si. gervinho in più di questi però ha la velocità e quindi il fatto è che con l'età andrà per forza a calare perchè se gli viene meno quella diventa un giocatore quasi inutile..


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Novembre 2015)

Mi chiedo dove abbia trovato gli stimoli, considerando che era ad un passo dall'andare in pensione negli Emirati


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo dove abbia trovato gli stimoli, considerando che era ad un passo dall'andare in pensione negli Emirati



se non ci fosse stato garcia ma un altro allenatore sarebbe gia un giocatore finito, le prime giornate era impresentabile ma l'allenatore gli ha dato fiducia e ora sta in forma incredibile..


----------



## Jino (10 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> va beh quello si. gervinho in più di questi però ha la velocità e quindi il fatto è che con l'età andrà per forza a calare perchè se gli viene meno quella diventa un giocatore quasi inutile..



Ripeto, non volevo fare nessun confronto, parlo semplicemente di atteggiamenti.


----------

